# Did you know? Ricefish @ ShrimpFever?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you know that Shrimpfever is selling a type of ricefish called Javanese? or blue eyed ricefish or Oryzias javanicus. It's very similar to the lampeye kilifish, but they are *"NOT"* kilifish.

Althou I don't know the source of where they came from, but if they were harvested in freshwater,

They are the *BEST, THE BEST *fish to clean up the oil films on the surface of the tank. It will do such a perfect job that it out matches the guppies and other ricefish in it's class.

*If you feed it too much fish food, then it won't do its job! 

If they were harvested in brackish and coastal water,

They can tolerate a very high PH, and a wide range of salinity level. I believe they can live in full salt (I haven't try it yet, so you have to do the experiment yourself) as the mollies. So it makes them a "*PERFECT*" little pet for a nano *"SALT WATER"* setup!

Now you know how *"AWESOME"* these little Javanese is!



and yes, yes, yes,

I picked up a few at shrimpfever! get them before they are all gone! 



Please correct me if I am wrong on the info as I am still learning! 

Thank you!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Your very correct. It is a cool fish to breed as well. The females carry a large egg clutch around attached to them. Great for ponds as well, I know of someone who even let's them winter in his ponds. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

are they livebearers? O:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

iBetta said:


> are they livebearers? O:


I dont believe so, as the eggs are carried external to the body.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

No they aren't live bearers. I would consider them Killi fish. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Would you be able to keep these with shrimp?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

eatmysox said:


> No they aren't live bearers. I would consider them Killi fish.
> 
> Sent by little green men....


Actually, they are not even distantly related to killies. They were mistakenly thought to be killies a long time ago by hobbyists, importers and some taxonomists but were properly placed in the family of fish known as Beloniformes which includes flying fish, needle fish and half beaks. They were thought to be killies purely by their shape and not by their actual meristics.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ah ok thank you! :0


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

BBXB said:


> Would you be able to keep these with shrimp?


I would assume so considering they are sold at Shrimpfever. I can't imagine Tommy selling something that wouldn't be shrimp friendly in his shrimp store.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

manhtu said:


> I would assume so considering they are sold at Shrimpfever. I can't imagine Tommy selling something that wouldn't be shrimp friendly in his shrimp store.


I have seen some kept with cherry shrimps, but there's an aquatic biologist told me that they will eat little shrimps, so I'd say treat it with caution!

The verdict:

I don't know the result, so it's another thing that you guys can do the experiment on! 

They are not the prettiest fish in the world, but they do have the eye catching blue "*SAPPHIRE*" eye! 

Male & Female


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I have kept them with adult shrimp. Only in a heavily planted tank did shrimplets appear. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*shrimp safe?*



manhtu said:


> I would assume so considering they are sold at Shrimpfever. I can't imagine Tommy selling something that wouldn't be shrimp friendly in his shrimp store.


These fish will definitely eat your baby shrimps.


----------

